# Ola's new randall.



## damico529 (Jun 11, 2012)

fucking badass. randall and the guy from fortin teamed up apparently


----------



## 4Eyes (Jun 11, 2012)

it seems that they hired mike fortin from fortin amps, randall is also working on kirk hammett's signature amp based on the fortin meathead.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 11, 2012)

Fortin Natas or Randall Satan?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 11, 2012)

4Eyes said:


> it seems that they hired mike fortin from fortin amps, randall is also working on kirk hammett's signature amp based on the fortin meathead.



Yup, and they're ditching the MTS like for a new line of USA tube amps that Mike is helping design. Looks like they're going to be based on his own amps.




...So no more awesome Solid State amps. I want a G4, V3, and T3 series... Hopefully without the former 2 getting in trouble.


----------



## damico529 (Jun 11, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yup, and they're ditching the MTS like for a new line of USA tube amps that Mike is helping design.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




yeaaa... i loved me some solid states but it seems like they werent sellin em all to well and decided to spice shit up by working with fortin lol.


----------



## Deliverowned (Jun 11, 2012)

Hope Fortin isnt gonna become the next egnater.


----------



## 4Eyes (Jun 11, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Fortin Natas or Randall Satan?



If I remember correctly, Ola had Fortin Satan which was basically Natas with some kind of magic button/switch which was doing something with mids


----------



## Sepultorture (Jun 11, 2012)

so fucking can't wait to try this amp out, wish i coulda been in Toronto in person to see this beast rip faces off


----------



## Mitochondria (Jun 11, 2012)

Does anyone know when it will be released? I know this is just a prototype.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 11, 2012)

.


----------



## damico529 (Jun 11, 2012)

44 Lines said:


> Does anyone know when it will be released? I know this is just a prototype.



Ola said sometime in 2013 but you never know.


----------



## Gilbertsgotbrootz (Jun 11, 2012)

It will be released next year. It will quite affordable compared to most amps on the market. With a target street price of 666.66 haha we wish. Nah the target street is 1600.00.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Jun 11, 2012)

what it all boils down to:
I wish i was Ola...


----------



## Gilbertsgotbrootz (Jun 11, 2012)

ShadowFactoryX said:


> what it all boils down to:
> I wish i was Ola...



Yeah it wouldn't suck . Not really to sure I would want to be playing for six feet under but I guess thats what pays the bills .


----------



## Wookieslayer (Jun 11, 2012)

:boner: x 9000


----------



## Angus Clark (Jun 11, 2012)

holy shit


----------



## Sepultorture (Jun 11, 2012)

Gilbertsgotbrootz said:


> Yeah it wouldn't suck . Not really to sure I would want to be playing for six feet under but I guess thats what pays the bills .



Ccould be fun, the music any how, but i've heard Barnes can be a douche


----------



## TheEntheogenEgoKiller (Jun 11, 2012)

Ola put the sweep knob from krank amps on a fortin natas and a randall logo...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 11, 2012)

TheEntheogenEgoKiller said:


> Ola put the sweep knob from krank amps on a fortin natas and a randall logo...



But the thing that separates this from a real Natas/Satan is that it'll be a production model, not a custom job.


----------



## Wookieslayer (Jun 11, 2012)

hopefully I can afford it by next year!



TheEntheogenEgoKiller said:


> Ola put the sweep knob from krank amps on a fortin natas and a randall logo...



Randall had the sweep knob before Krank... que the Randall Titan and Cyclone.


----------



## Sepultorture (Jun 11, 2012)

just by the video i like the low end character, i know there's some post eq on there, but it gives me brutal fucking ideas


----------



## mniel8195 (Jun 11, 2012)

this looks very promising!


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 11, 2012)

My favorite part of the video is that they had to show that there was post-EQ added.  It's funny because everyone knows Ola uses a lot of post-EQ (it's part of what he does to make his clips sound great), but it's also funny because it is the same thing that makes a lot of his amp clips sound so similar.  Might as well slap a disclaimer at the beginning of the video that says "Warning: If you buy this amp, please note it will sound NOTHING like this in person!!!"   That being said I still look forward to trying one of these as I love Mike Fortin's work so I'm hoping these end up sounding awesome!


----------



## dooredge (Jun 11, 2012)

Mike announced his relationship w/ Randall back in Dec2011. He was "secretly" working on amps w/ Kirk (& James as well). At some point Randall got wise and asked him to join their team. Mike is a bad bad man. I hope he can put Randall back in legitimate contention for some good old ass whooping amps!


Rig-Talk &bull; View topic - Announcement: Fortin


----------



## technomancer (Jun 11, 2012)

Deliverowned said:


> Hope Fortin isnt gonna become the next egnater.



Given the entire Fortin line is still being built and sold with the same quality under the Fortin name not likely  Not to mention Randalls tend to be pretty solidly build anyways. If these are priced in the ballpark of the other Randall sigs and still maintains the Natas tone I might just have to pick one of these up.


----------



## dooredge (Jun 11, 2012)

For anyone wondering, per Mike: "The Fortin Natas is currently at $3899 USD. If you are interested in one, please contact Ralph at [email protected] 

They are keeping a list and will let you know when product becomes available."

I've been on the list since Feb of this year. Haven't heard anything yet. Imagine it's going to be awhile before I do.


----------



## guy in latvia (Jun 12, 2012)

^exactly why the partnership with Randall makes sense. 

If Fortin somehow managed to get that kind of tone with a Solid State, I would gladly pay over 1k for it!


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Jun 12, 2012)

Wookieslayer said:


> :boner: x 9000



found my new band name


----------



## evilsaint (Jun 12, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Fortin Natas or Randall Satan?


 
 Rebadged


----------



## themike (Jun 12, 2012)

So is this a signature amp or is he just the poster boy for it? Fortin doesn't play games


----------



## Gilbertsgotbrootz (Jun 12, 2012)

This is ola's signature amp it was made for him . Then original satan was made for ola from mike fortin . As I said earlier it will be 1600.00 street price if everything goes as planned . Thats straight from ola


----------



## GTailly (Jun 12, 2012)

^ At this price I need to try one out and maybe buy it. 

Sounds pretty sweet IMO! Can't wait to hear it in person though...


----------



## BillNephew (Jun 12, 2012)

I can't wait to hear this beast in person in Detroit this friday.


----------



## Ben.Last (Jun 14, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> ...So no more awesome Solid State amps. I want a G4, V3, and T3 series... Hopefully without the former 2 getting in trouble.



I commented on the reveal video that, while this seems nice, I'm still disappointed in Randall abandoning what they do best (SS and hybrid amps) because there's no shortage of companies putting out great tube stuff. Fortin himself replied that Randall has stuff in the works. So... consider my hopes up.


----------



## Thep (Jun 15, 2012)

Randall makes some great stuff but this just another instance of how terrible their marketing is. I could think of two dozen better candidates for a signature amp over Ola. 

Unless.....

They are trying to get Ola to say "its the best amp ever, I know cuz I've tried them all". That would sell some amps. Now they should get The Tone King and Gear Man Dude sig amps as well.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 15, 2012)

Thep said:


> Randall makes some great stuff but this just another instance of how terrible their marketing is. I could think of two dozen better candidates for a signature amp over Ola.



Ola is in a long standing, highly celebrated, heavily touring band now (Six Feet Under), not to mention his huge following in the online gear community. 

There will always be "better candidates", but it's not like Randall can pick and choose who they want on their roster. I have a feeling this was less about Randall and more about the relationship that Mike and Ola had prior to Randall coming into the picture.


----------



## xCaptainx (Jun 15, 2012)

To be honest I think this is great for Ola. 

Given that his 'fame' has been driven primarily through online resources e.g forums, youtube etc, this MUST mean that Randalls artist relations manager is seeing the benefits of an artist having such a strong social media strategy and social media profile. 

Ola just joined SFU recently, so while that no doubt helped, I would guess that this amp was discussed, researched, prototyped and sent off for production well before that. 

Amp sounds awesome btw. Would be interested to hear this in person. Unfortunately Randall don't have an NZ distro from what I know.


----------



## Thep (Jun 15, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Ola is in a long standing, highly celebrated, heavily touring band now (Six Feet Under), not to mention his huge following in the online gear community.
> 
> There will always be "better candidates", but it's not like Randall can pick and choose who they want on their roster. I have a feeling this was less about Randall and more about the relationship that Mike and Ola had prior to Randall coming into the picture.



meh, he just joined. Long standing, yes....but highly celebrated? Its a joke band that people tolerate because it is to-the-point and unembellished. 

If they are picking extreme metal guitarists, which most don't have exclusive endorsements let alone signature amps, I'm pretty sure they can basically pick and choose from whoever they want!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 15, 2012)

Thep said:


> meh, he just joined. Long standing, yes....but highly celebrated? Its a joke band that people tolerate because it is to-the-point and unembellished.
> 
> If they are picking extreme metal guitarists, which most don't have exclusive endorsements let alone signature amps, I'm pretty sure they can basically pick and choose from whoever they want!



I think Six Feet Under is a joke, and I know I'm FAR from alone, but regardless they still have tons of fans and get put on huge (for Death Metal) shows quite frequently. 

Even though Ola just joined he will be touring with them, most likely at least. 

Though, that doesn't mean anything as, like I stated before, this likely has much more to do with the amp pretty much already existing and Ola somewhat endorsing it before Randall came along. Ola was one of the few to actually receive a Natas.


----------



## xCaptainx (Jun 15, 2012)

Thep said:


> meh, he just joined. Long standing, yes....but highly celebrated? Its a joke band that people tolerate because it is to-the-point and unembellished.
> 
> If they are picking extreme metal guitarists, which most don't have exclusive endorsements let alone signature amps, I'm pretty sure they can basically pick and choose from whoever they want!



OR, the smarter idea would be to pick the guy with nearly thirty thousand youtube subscribers and 10 million youtube views. 

Again....a company endorsing an artist on what seems to be PURELY social media activity/buzz is exciting, and fresh. It's a relatively untapped avenue and companies like Randall and Strictly seven are thinking outside of the box.


----------



## SSK0909 (Jun 15, 2012)

HighGain510 said:


> My favorite part of the video is that they had to show that there was post-EQ added.  It's funny because everyone knows Ola uses a lot of post-EQ (it's part of what he does to make his clips sound great), but it's also funny because it is the same thing that makes a lot of his amp clips sound so similar.  Might as well slap a disclaimer at the beginning of the video that says "Warning: If you buy this amp, please note it will sound NOTHING like this in person!!!"   That being said I still look forward to trying one of these as I love Mike Fortin's work so I'm hoping these end up sounding awesome!



Amen!

I'm so tired of seeing the same post over and over "This thing sounds awesome for metal (insert random Ola clip from Youtube).

It's funny how few people realise how much post processing is on his videos. You might as well just link to a bloody studio album 

No ill will towards Ola, he's just doing his thing, but whenever I see such posts I facepalm so hard that i'm close to wearing down my face and palm


----------



## Wookieslayer (Jun 15, 2012)

There really wasn't that much post EQ on this clip guys... he took some low end and low mids away to help sit in the mix right and a bit on the high end probably from fizz from the mic position...  But generally yes, he does sound awesome on everything he plays or records! 

So with everything said, I'm very much looking forward to seeing Randall and Fortin collaborate and I'm super happy for Ola! I honestly can't think of many better guitarists or amp designers right now to promote Randall. 

So damn cool


----------



## damico529 (Jun 15, 2012)

SSK0909 said:


> Amen!
> 
> I'm so tired of seeing the same post over and over "This thing sounds awesome for metal (insert random Ola clip from Youtube).
> 
> ...


 
i think most of us here know he's post processing shit, i posted the video to show the new randall, which im really looking forward to.


----------



## Invader (Jun 15, 2012)

Ola has posted a few amp tests recently with no post eq, or just a high pass eq to tame the low end. Guess what? Still sounds like Ola.


----------



## flexkill (Jun 15, 2012)

Invader said:


> Ola has posted a few amp tests recently with no post eq, or just a high pass eq to tame the low end. Guess what? Still sounds like Ola.


BINGO!!!


----------



## axxessdenied (Jun 21, 2012)

Here is the amp live


----------



## strelok (Aug 22, 2012)

very excited to hopefully try this amp.

just getting the money..


----------



## benduncan (Aug 22, 2012)

just a cell phone video but his tone sounded better than anyone currently in cannibal corpse


----------



## Zado (Aug 23, 2012)

nothing spectacular imho  many amps ola tried sounded better imho


----------



## Fred the Shred (Aug 23, 2012)

I love how people question Ola's validity as an endorser when the amp has been visible to many thousands of people on both his clips and during his touring with SFU. Do not mistake "liking" an artist with him being endorsement material, and Ola makes companies good money, trust me.


----------



## benduncan (Aug 23, 2012)

id rather be endorsed by them than DAR like he was before, lol.

i think it sounds awesome. no, its not to most revolutionary amp in history but i like the depth/grind feature before the preamp. or girth/grind, what ever it is


----------

